# Washing Product



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you recommend a good, effective house wash for vinyl? I have used Jomax in the past but wonder what is new and maybe better on the market. thanks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Honestly, though we would love to have you believe that there is some super secret formulation that allows us to wash everything to like new, the reality is that a good car wash mixed with bleach will clean vinyl to absolute sparkling condition and the rinse and chelating agents in it make the windows come out nicely.

I do have other things in my mix so I can lower the amount of bleach and soften carbon deposits easier but car wash works.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for that info! Do you recommend a ratio of car wash and bleach? Any particular car wash do better than the other?


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

ttd said:


> Thanks for that info! Do you recommend a ratio of car wash and bleach? Any particular car wash do better than the other?


Be sure to use low psi when washing vinyl or you could blow a hole in it, crack it or push water under the vinyl as well. If your using a power washer make it 3.5 gallons of chlorine and about 8 ounces of the car wash and keep it mixed.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would think you would want to cut the bleach a bit even though you are injecting it. Our standard chemical for cleaning is JoMax made up about double the label strength and then injected through a powerwasher. I would like to find something that is easier on windows though.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Or a couple squirts of dawn dish soap, and bleach. Jomax directions say add bleach doesn't it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, the recipe on JoMax calls for adding bleach to kill mildew.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

SH (Pool Chlorine) 12.5%

Standard Bleach (6.5%)

After Chlorine is Down streamed it goes to about 2% maybe and after standard bleach is down streamed it goes about 1% maybe.

At these strengths if you cut it any further you might as well be spitting the chems on.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If we do not inject, we do the regular JoMax formula or we sometime for a quick spot do 25% Bleach to 75% water in a garden sprayer. I have been told that injecting waters it down by half, hence the double strength formula. So far, it has worked for us.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Great advice from all. Thanks much!


----------

